# Vaughan Williams - help please!



## mrpink (May 9, 2012)

Hi guys! New here, I'm afraid.

For my degree I am studying Vaughan Willams' A London Symphony and need a little help with the Scherzo (III) movement.

According to multiple online resources, there is a mouth organ AND accordion represented in the score somewhere in this movement and I can not for the life of me find either. Any ideas? The Scheerzo starts on page 95 of the score. Bar numbers would be great!

SOUND:




SCORE:
http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...n-Williams_-_Symphony_No._2__orch._score_.pdf

Many thanks!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mrpink said:


> Hi guys! New here, I'm afraid.
> 
> For my degree I am studying Vaughan Willams' A London Symphony and need a little help with the Scherzo (III) movement.
> 
> ...


I don't read music, but the notes I've been reading say that in the third movement piano-accordion 'imitations' announce a street party. I presume you have a recording?


----------



## mrpink (May 9, 2012)

Hi Moody, thanks for the reply. I am working off of the Youtube recording posted above but I ordered the full work off of Amazon today.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I dont believe those instruments are actually included, but rather he imitates the music of a street accordionist.


----------

